# Carpe Diem Pharm gear ????



## DudeOhio (Apr 11, 2018)

Carpe Diem Gear experiences anyone?


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 11, 2018)

pin that shit!....and get bloods


----------



## DudeOhio (Apr 11, 2018)

Ok.  Saddle up!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 14, 2018)

I used their Equipoise and it was slightly underdosed, according to my source, and there was less than 10 ml in that 10 ml bottle.  If I had paid for it, I'd be complaining about being shorted 2 ml, but I got it for free.  I'd run more if my source had more for sale, but he changed suppliers.


----------



## bplebo75 (Apr 18, 2018)

fixing to start a cycle i have there winny 100, test E 400 and Tren E 100.. will keep posted i got it from a friend of mine so we will see.


----------

